# Progesterone - how long before FET



## Catherine Lou (May 31, 2011)

Hi ladies

I am wondering if anyone can help me.  I will be doing FET abroad on Tuesday and my local clinic (doing scans and prep etc) have asked me to start taking Gestone and Cyclogest on Friday - ready for Tuesday.  However my abroad clinic think that I shoud have started Cyclogest last night Wednesday night.  

Do I go with my local clinic and do 4.5 days Progestone or my abroad clinic 6.5 days?

Thanks for any advice in advance


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

What will be the age of the embryo(s) at the time of the transfer? It is based on that....


----------



## Catherine Lou (May 31, 2011)

Hi Theodora

5 days.

I didn't go for the lining when we were last in touch.  My clinic abroad wanted me to rescan on the Monday.  Luckily it was then 6.7 and looked good so we decided to go for it - the only problem has been that I had to wait to start the progesterone because of flights and differences between clinics so I'm worried now that my lining has changed.  I'm terrified that it's all over again this month after all the pain and expense   I'm going to my clniic shortly for intralipids and wondering if I am wasting my time.  Not sure whether to see if they can do me a quick scan before I shell out another few hundred pound.  Soooo apprehensive and worried Theodora, feeling very down.

HOpe you are ok lovely and all is good with you.

xxxx


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

Say the transfer is during the first half of the day on Tuesday, you want to start progesterone suppositories & injections maybe Thurday night?? I don't know why but usually they say to do the shots at night, it is a mystery!!

If you take a half or 1 day extra of progesterone it shouldn't be a problem, but you don't want to wait too long. I'd follow the clinic's advice as they are the experts.

The lining shouldn't go bad very quickly, I am sure you are fine!!!!

Good idea for the intralipids now, can't hurt. Good luck!


----------



## Catherine Lou (May 31, 2011)

Theodora

Many thanks for your response.  My clnic here has said to start tomorrow but I normally do the progesterone in the morning but if you say it's better to do at night, maybe I should do one tonight as otherwise it won't be until tomorrow evening I do the first Gestone.  I normally do everything together -Clexane and Gestone in morning.

Any particular reason why it should be taken at night.

Hope all is going well for your and your bump   

Many thanks for all your help, you've been  great.

Catherine


----------

